# me again



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

EL FRESNITO, Mexico - Drive the rough cobblestone streets of this farming village 600 miles south of the U.S. border and two things stand out: the expensive, American-made pickup trucks and the scarcity of working-age men. 

Many of the men are in Chicago, taping drywall joints together inside glittering skyscrapers and suburban housing developments. 

Some estimate as many as 95 percent of the tapers represented by the Chicago painter's union are Mexican - the vast majority from El Fresnito and nearby towns. 

The rise of the "taperos," as they are called in Spanish, illustrates the changing nature of the city's building trades, which were once dominated by white ethnic groups. 

A handful of Chicago's unions, including those serving bricklayers and carpenters, have seen increasing Hispanic membership over the years. 

Their increasing presence at construction sites has encouraged some unions to promote Hispanics into management and forced others to begin printing magazines and membership notices in Spanish. 

The availability of union jobs paying as much as $60,000 a year also has transformed El Fresnito, where the gaunt cattle roaming the streets outnumber the economic opportunities. 

Hard numbers are difficult to come by, but most of the village's 800 residents seem to have at least one family member working on a Chicago construction site. 

The changes in El Fresnito owe much to a World War II-era labor shortage in the United States, and one man who set out to secure his own future and ended up doing so for thousands of Mexican workers. 

As Americans were pulled from farms to fight abroad or toil in bomb factories, the U.S. government responded by recruiting temporary "guest workers" from Mexico to temporarily fill job gaps created by the war. 

One of the Mexicans who traveled north was 25-year-old Manuel Pinto, who had faced an uncertain future in Ciudad Guzman, Mexico, a city of about 85,000 that lies in a valley just below El Fresnito. 

After the war ended, Pinto began mixing drywall joint compound at a company in Blue Island, Ill. Each time his supervisors gave him a day's work, Pinto said, he finished by noon. 

"I was desperate for something to do," said Pinto, now a burly 71-year-old. Pinto learned to tape drywall joints and became one of the first Hispanics to join Chicago's branch of the International Union of Painters and Allied Trades. 

And when a friend started a construction company, Pinto joined in 1956 as its drywalling foreman. 

That break opened up chances for better lives for his family and acquaintances. Pinto estimates he secured union taping jobs for at least 100 people from Mexico. 

As Ciudad Guzman residents settled in Chicago, they even formed a soccer team, named Zapotlan after the region that encompasses Ciudad Guzman and El Fresnito. The team helped escalate the immigration. 

Seeking a competitive edge, Zapotlan members recruited players from home. 

"We used to take the star players, buy them a ticket to the United States and give them jobs in construction," said Antonio Ochoa, a colleague of Pinto's. 

While family connections continue to encourage most Hispanics to join labor organizations, the painters' union has two Spanish-speaking organizers patrolling job sites, signing up workers. 

Many new arrivals start out in nonunion work, and organizers aim to sell them on the union's higher wages and benefits. 

"We are a labor organization and we represent workers in the construction industry," said Mike Metz, training coordinator for the painters' union. "If they want to work in our industry, then we want to be there for them." 

Many immigrants from El Fresnito and nearby towns cross the border illegally. 

Fear of deportation prevents them from complaining about shoddy treatment from contractors and safety problems.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

rabb said:


> EL FRESNITO, Mexico - Drive the rough cobblestone streets of this farming village 600 miles south of the U.S. border and two things stand out: the expensive, American-made pickup trucks and the scarcity of working-age men.
> 
> Many of the men are in Chicago, taping drywall joints together inside glittering skyscrapers and suburban housing developments.
> 
> ...


I dont mind them joining the union but they have to learn to speak english. The company i work for has a couple of spanish workers but cant understand english.Tell them to go tape over there and thier somewhere else second coating.:furious: O sorry they say.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

i can't get a job it was 95% now it's 110% mexican here in chicago ,i am a damm good taper ,but i am black ,50 year's old ,but i can still run with the best or fast ,but no work my union it suck big time ,the mexican work for about 10 year's or so! pay in to the union and go back home LOOK AT ALL THE FREE MONEY THE UNION END UP WITH ??????


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

My problem is i have a big mouth. I will speak up. And boss dont like that. They like guys they can walk all over. Not me.


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## lior2008 (Sep 27, 2008)

i agree with you...

http://www.smileserviceny.com


----------



## rabb (Mar 22, 2008)

it's still the same , now the white taper are at home and the mexican that are u.s citizen are at home too ,


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Gentlemen,
this shouldn't be about ethnicity. As long as these guys are legal, and they can communicate, they deserve a fair shake. The American dream is for anyone who comes here legally, learns English and busts their humps.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

I think the thing I find irritating is so many can't speak english even on commercial jobs. And the ones who can, still speak spanish. When my wifes great grandparents moved hear from Hungry, they were not allowed to speak Hungarian outside of the house. They were happy and proud to be here. The current situation just feels like the country is being taken advantage of and we are paying the price. I get a lot of looks like I'm the "Pinchy white boy" stealing work from their family. I hate when the majority has to be swayed, changed or influenced by the minority, however.... I suppose I'm the minority now. But somehow I don't think things will change in my favor now, just gonna get worse. Sometimes I feel like just giving up and going in to Border Patrol. Sure I'm getting by now but 10-20 years down the road will I be?


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

*woah , sounds familiar*

I never imagined reading this article about fellow Mexican especially mentioning towns, people and things i personally knew , some of this happened between 1986~1997 housing/commercial boom in Chicago.there were flocks of young Mexican emigrants from EL FRESNITO JALISCO,ALISTA JALISCO,CIUDAD GUZMAN JALISCO invading blue island Illinois,posen illinois, and Harvey illinois with a guarranty job in the construction sector some were imported by the little soccer mafia with food and housing 

Ciudad guzman jalisco is 5 minutes south from my relatives home town(Gomez Farias Jalisco) Blue Island Illinois is 10 minutes west from my home town (Harvey Illinois) so i pretty much knew most of the things that were going on in the construction business(drywall /taping/ carpentry) Because most of my relatives were in this industry i was born with a hammer /screw gun up my A$$ had no choice but to take care of the family business ,in 1990 i decided to go in to the carpenters union all commercial work most of my jobs were in down town Chicago that's were i realized most of the tapers were 90% Mexicans and some didn't even speak a word of English but they sure knew how to smear the mud on the walls , In my field of drywall (carpenter), some of the people i worked with were African American 1%, white females1% white 80% and Hispanic 18%. and it is sad that most of the employers wont hire blacks to do this type of work, i can't figure it out yet, i will let you guys figure this out.

I don't think we can avoid speaking Spanish , since now there are more than 5 national tv channels , billboards in Spanish , and radio .


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

MEXICAN ROCK 4 U said:


> I never imagined reading this article about fellow Mexican especially mentioning towns, people and things i personally knew , some of this happened between 1986~1997 housing/commercial boom in Chicago.there were flocks of young Mexican emigrants from EL FRESNITO JALISCO,ALISTA JALISCO,CIUDAD GUZMAN JALISCO invading blue island Illinois,posen illinois, and Harvey illinois with a guarranty job in the construction sector some were imported by the little soccer mafia with food and housing
> 
> Ciudad guzman jalisco is 5 minutes south from my relatives home town(Gomez Farias Jalisco) Blue Island Illinois is 10 minutes west from my home town (Harvey Illinois) so i pretty much knew most of the things that were going on in the construction business(drywall /taping/ carpentry) Because most of my relatives were in this industry i was born with a hammer /screw gun up my A$$ had no choice but to take care of the family business ,in 1990 i decided to go in to the carpenters union all commercial work most of my jobs were in down town Chicago that's were i realized most of the tapers were 90% Mexicans and some didn't even speak a word of English but they sure knew how to smear the mud on the walls , In my field of drywall (carpenter), some of the people i worked with were African American 1%, white females1% white 80% and Hispanic 18%. and it is sad that most of the employers wont hire blacks to do this type of work, i can't figure it out yet, i will let you guys figure this out.
> 
> I don't think we can avoid speaking Spanish , since now there are more than 5 national tv channels , billboards in Spanish , and radio .


I still think it's a crock of B.S why should any of us put up with this bi-lingual stuff... If our country isn't good enough for any foreigner let them all go back to where they came from.. nothing more irritating then to put up with this nonsense , this is our country it belongs to us that have paid the price of freedom , and foreigners want to move in and not learn any english , that is preposterous and indignant on their part ... and yes I am sure the Mexicans can smear mud on the walls , but how well ? I have seen some of the labor and most isn't worth anything , it is crude and very much done and left the way a novice would leave it all the while they give a big pat on each others backs for the so called good job ... any one can smear mud on sheetrock even my kids.... and as far as billboards tv and any other form of entertainment / advertisements they can send that back somewhere else too ....


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

silverstilts said:


> and yes I am sure the Mexicans can smear mud on the walls , but how well ? I have seen some of the labor and most isn't worth anything , it is crude and very much done and left the way a novice would leave it all the while they give a big pat on each others backs for the so called good job ... any one can smear mud on sheetrock even my kids.... ....


:thumbsup::thumbsup: very true!!


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Silver, I agree 100%

I just wish BP would have popped this one off when he got his first chance to sneak through the fence. They would have all witnessed it, and stayed there! If their country is so bad, and it's so much better here, why are they doing the same thing here as they did in Mexico? One would think you would learn.

There is nothing worse than pulling into a job site, and getting eyed down by every one of them. It makes me want to take out the side arm, and fill up a dumpster.


----------



## d-rock (Oct 21, 2009)

Whitey97 said:


> Silver, I agree 100%
> 
> I just wish BP would have popped this one off when he got his first chance to sneak through the fence. They would have all witnessed it, and stayed there! If their country is so bad, and it's so much better here, why are they doing the same thing here as they did in Mexico? One would think you would learn.
> 
> There is nothing worse than pulling into a job site, and getting eyed down by every one of them. It makes me want to take out the side arm, and fill up a dumpster.


been there, felt that. worked with them and was treated as second class citizen when I was working amongst them....in my own country..go figure. BTW i was the only one in the group that spoke english.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing gets my blood boiling more than that.....


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

The mexican workers are good people. Just trying to get what we have.
Many are uneducated, can't read spanish or english. They get screwed just because they are desperate for money and can't dictate or communicate higher wages.
These are the type of people that we need here. We already have enough morons.

The union just wants to collect dues. They don't care if they are trained or qualified.
The Mexican workers don't complain. They will work in unsafe conditions.
I hired a couple guys with cards from Chicago. They didn't know jack squat.

As long as contractors hire undocumented or illegal workers. They will keep coming.
Except for Michigan. We don't have much work here now.

Tycoon


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

*Sorry to burst yuor bubble guys .*

The United States is a diverse country racially and ethnically. GROW UP and treat others as you want to be treated, Mexican as well as other ethnicity groups workers come here to get a piece of the pie , the American dream,(has be come a night mare to some ) if we send them back to there country there will be no one left .


I will sure missed Lopez tonight,Carlos mencia, Santana,mmm lady gaga,the donuts shop,mexican restaurants,the taxi drivers ,the list could go on & on...................


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

Woo i have gotten pretty good at this writing and posting, I better go find some more work jajajaj


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

MEXICAN ROCK 4 U said:


> The United States is a diverse country racially and ethnically. GROW UP and treat others as you want to be treated, Mexican as well as other ethnicity groups workers come here to get a piece of the pie , the American dream,(has be come a night mare to some ) if we send them back to there country there will be no one left .
> 
> 
> I will sure missed Lopez tonight,Carlos mencia, Santana,mmm lady gaga,the donuts shop,mexican restaurants,the taxi drivers ,the list could go on & on...................


your right it is but that doesn't mean that they can DO DRYWALL worth a


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Mex Rock, 
I welcome all law abiding immigrants. Regardless of where they come from. I just find it amazing that Mexico is a top 6 in the world in GNP but remains a third world country with illiterates that cannot complete an application for citizenship , risking their lives to illegally enter this country and grunt drywall up for peanuts. Driving wages down.

I don't fault them. Just the contractors that hire them for peanuts.
They get screwed and so do we.

Where I do like Mexican food. I could live without the refried beans and the donkey show.

Tycoon





MEXICAN ROCK 4 U said:


> The United States is a diverse country racially and ethnically. GROW UP and treat others as you want to be treated, Mexican as well as other ethnicity groups workers come here to get a piece of the pie , the American dream,(has be come a night mare to some ) if we send them back to there country there will be no one left .
> 
> 
> I will sure missed Lopez tonight,Carlos mencia, Santana,mmm lady gaga,the donuts shop,mexican restaurants,the taxi drivers ,the list could go on & on...................


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

MEXICAN ROCK 4 U said:


> Woo i have gotten pretty good at this writing and posting, I better go find some more work jajajaj


Practice makes perfect. Tell all your friends. And that is not meant to be snide or sarcastic. #1 complaint about immigrants (all) is lack of mastery of the English language. Most learn and use only enough to get by, then go home at night and speak their native language, never improving their communication skills.


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

Miren pinche ronda de ineptos piensan que el mundo les pertenece, sin pensar que somos superiores ha ustedes, oops i just got block didn't know what language to type ,yes we do talk are foreign language in are homes ,stores ,bars ,at work,in front of every body ,there is some mexicans that don't read or write Spanish because they refuse to learn and keep there native Mayan dialect,but i have met some trailer trash white boys that can't speak , write or read English and lets not even go to the southern states(Georgia ,Texas,)there English is terrible.


TRANSLATION=look here my lovely incompetent peers all of you think you own the world,with out even thinking that we are superior than most of you guys .


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Mex,
Just because you thought that the statue of Liberty meant that we should welcome foreign invaders that are breaking the law, you need not jump back to this thread and use profanity here in Spanish to prove some other pointless point. ( see where have the want ads gone).

Where I hope the languages of my ancestors are preserved in their native countries ( Sweden-Germany).They unlike the Mayans made the leap to English here. ( Most now speak three or four languages back in those countries). Hopefully the Mayans gave up human sacrifice. 

As for the Southerners they just have their own pronunciation and dialect. Go to New England. It is common in every country to have different pronunciation from North to South or East to West.
Take an English or foreign language class and they will explain it.
No maltrate muchacha.

yeso Tycoon


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

The baseball bat is to swing at the foreigners that want to come to USA maybe you didn't get my point.

I apologize for the Spanish typing, I will translate later none of it is profanity or
pointless ,so now its my fault that this site has turn in to a racist debate? or some of the threads .

Lets discuss drywall just like the web site reads DRYWALL TALK.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

The statue of Liberty holds the Declaration of Independence in her left hand.
It was a gift from the French commemorating friendship between the two countries.
It's like Pancho Villa. Did he ask for work permits.
Nothing to do with immigrants. Yes, we don't want illegal immigrants.

I know enough job site Spanish to know when profanity is used.

When you try to compete with workers from a third world country that is drywall talk.

Drywall Tycoon
Grande Blanco ******
( sorry about the espanol)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Mex, thing about racism, works both ways. Terms like white trash are no different than wet back. Get the chip off your shoulder. As far as the accents or dialects you refer to, many countries, Germany, China, yep even Mexico, all have different local dialects. It doesn't make them white trash. 

One thing I always have loved about thedrywall biz... not going to find too many blue bloods, pretty much regular folks. And it's an industry where, regardless of breeding or education, you could work hard and smart and succeed. Most are pretty proud of the progress they've made and few will take much crap off anyone. If you want to debate race issues, I'm sure you can find another forum on which to do so.

I haven 't translated your post entirely, but at first glance, while I saw no profanity, I certainly can tell it wasn't meant to flatter those citizens of your host country. While good many of us ******** talk funny, we are not all totally ignorant. Stop race baiting in your posts, you might find folks will treat you better.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I have never heard pinche ( adjective) used in a positive context. Slang for F***ing.
Hangers use it to describe slow workers. Pinche Tortuga.
It's amazing what you can learn from Amigos.

Pinche Drywall Tycoon


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Tycoon, roughly he said we act superior, blah , blah, blah.

And pinche is the context we hear it most is a derogatory adjective, but was trying to give him the benefit of doubt. Eneptos and superiores, inept and superior, I got right off. Then confirmed it with an amigo restaurant owner. More griping about ****** treats me badly.


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

I love how everything goes when the word racist is pronounce / write.
PINCHE = cooks helper/affection to some one ( mi pinche muchacho=my lovely boy/my kid) & if slavery lasted 100 years in the great USA xenophobic acts could last 1000 years . DRYWALL TALK it means that not illegal immigrant talk .............


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Whatever. You quote only the first definition of pinche. It is most commoly used as an insult enhancing adjective, you know and we know it. And xenophobia exists everywhere. That is why neighborhoods tend to be of one ethnic group or 
another rather than equally mixed. Xenophobia on the part of immigrants might explain their reluctance to assimilate by learning and speaking English full time. Fear of the different or unknown. 

And weren't the Mayans centuries into slavery when the Spanish arrived? 

To comeback with that definition of pinche shows you are not willing to stand behind the context of your post, designed to be inflammatory. Then you cry foul. Since your first post, this has been your mo. Most of us here cut you a break and treat you with at least as much or more respect than you show. You are a perfect example of what you rail against, you stereotype all gringos as one group. You cry about the uneven playing field, but you are willing to end around contractors that do hire you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

That said, we can either get this thread back on track or close it altogether.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That said, we can either get this thread back on track or close it altogether.


Si Senior petron. No problema. No mas.
Feliz Navidad.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Y feliz nuevo anno!


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

well lets just closed the thread beacuase my" cojones"are really big and my brain too . 
next time i will hurt you guys nice and slow and with out even writing pinche .
feliz navidad to you too y prospero ayio nuevo


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

MEXICAN ROCK 4 U said:


> well lets just closed the thread beacuase my" cojones"are really big and my brain too .


 
so another wards your a


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Alot of the mexican finishers out here suck! The Sal Vadorians are the best I seen, second to the Brazilians out here. There used to be a finisher who was 6-7" brazilian, man could this guy work the bazooka. Tho know he is retired, and went back to his country with all the money he paid working in high-rises. The mexicans out here are the best hangers, the Hondorians are the best framers, and the Sal Vadorians are the best finishers!


----------



## MEXICAN ROCK 4 U (Nov 25, 2009)

drywallnflorida said:


> so another wards your a


Exactly how i picture these cyberbullys ? lol


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

MEXICAN ROCK 4 U said:


> well lets just closed the thread beacuase my" cojones"are really big and my brain too .
> next time i will hurt you guys nice and slow and with out even writing pinche .
> feliz navidad to you too y prospero ayio nuevo


(sung to Here comes Santa Claus)

Here come the mexicans
Here come the mexicans
Crossing the border fence
Their gonna take your job from you
And work for 50 cents
They'll send thier money back to mexico
This much I know is true
Mr Obama knows that right
But He don't give a Damn about you

Yeah and Felix Navi,, whatever bubba,, ITS MERRY CHRISTMAS,,, Comprendaayy?????


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Speaking of hoping borders, did you guys catch that episode by PENN & TELLER showing that the US is going to spend 60 billion on a border fence from the US to Mexico. On the show they had 6 guys build about a 12 ft wide fence by 12 ft high with barb wire, metal paneling, and took 8 hrs to contruct. Then they split the 6 guys into 3 different groups and timed how long it would take to go through in. 2 went climbing over the fence and cutting the barb wire with tin snips, the other 2 opened up the metal panels with tin snips, and the last 2 dump a hole under-neath the fence. All 6 managed to make it through in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Now thats what I call "Border Security".


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

MEXICAN ROCK 4 U said:


> The United States is a diverse country racially and ethnically. GROW UP and treat others as you want to be treated, Mexican as well as other ethnicity groups workers come here to get a piece of the pie , the American dream,(has be come a night mare to some ) if we send them back to there country there will be no one left .
> 
> 
> I will sure missed Lopez tonight,Carlos mencia, Santana,mmm lady gaga,the donuts shop,mexican restaurants,the taxi drivers ,the list could go on & on...................


 WTF if they left the americans could keep working for a decent price its the guys willing to work for peanuts thats screwing us all if they keep sneaking in where will our children work MEXICO it'll be the only country begging for workers


----------

